# What will work?...safely



## hopm (Jul 23, 2012)

I have an 18' bass boat in my basement that has not been moved in about 6 years. I spend more time now in salt. Thinking seriously of moving the bass boat on and getting a jonboat. It would be used in Murrells inlet , Pawleys, and possibly Cape Fear, and ICW. What am I looking for? What length, width, and HP can I fish comfortably and safely? No more than 4 passengers and I've bout outgrown glam, glitch, bells and whistles.

Thank you in advance for your input!!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I have a 14' johboat and it will handle 2 people plus lots of gear. You are going to need a bigger boat!

Sandcrab


----------

